# An alle Jungangler



## CarphunterLuenen (12. Juli 2001)

Hallo Jungangler,wie alt seid Ihr, woher kommt Ihr, was ist Euer Lieblingsgewässer und was ist Euer Lieblingsfisch?------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## Obelix5885 (3. August 2001)

Allso ich bin 33  komme aus frankreich angle an einem gleinen fluss, an zwei seen im wald (nur anglerseen) und in nemm forelllenpuff wen ich mal wieder nach 4-5 ervolgslosen angeltooren an den seen war .
Mein lieblingsfisch ist die forelle carp&acute;s sind auch nicht zu ferachten die sind schwerer zu drillen wenn sie recht gross sind.
Leider woh ich nicht am meer :-(
da würde ich gerne makreelen fangen die sehen super aus find ich die streifen gefallen mir echt gut .

------------------
Grüsse Obelix


----------



## TommyD (4. August 2001)

Hi
Also ich bin 15 komme aus Heilbronn agle dort wo ich mit der jugendgruppe vom Verein hinkomme und an einem Privatgewässer Meine Lieblingsfische sind Karpfen, Forelle, Schleie mit Raubfischen habe ich noch nicht soviel erfahrung deswegen kein lieblingsfisch aber Hechte Zander oder Waller sind schon nicht schlech und große barsche sind auch nicht zu verachten aber erfahrungen hab ich mit raubfisch echt wenig.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## AngelChris (6. August 2001)

Hi
Ich bin 13, aus Goslar und ich kann hier in der gegend leider nur am Forellenteich angeln, weil ich noch nicht im Verein bin.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hummer (6. August 2001)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board, AngelChris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich wohne seit Jahren in Berlin, komme aber auch aus Goslar.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Michel (12. August 2001)

Hi!
Ich bin 16 und komme aus Frankfurt (Oder).
In der Oder soll´s große Waller geben, konnte aber noch keinen überlisten. Ansonsten angle ich in mittelgroßen Seen meistens auf Karpfen, Hecht und Barsch. 
Im Urlaub am liebsten nach Norge!!
Dorsch, Köhler, Schellfisch, Leng und was sonst noch so an den Haken kommt! 
Gruß Michel[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Michel am 12-08-2001 um 14:09.]


----------



## Carpman (12. August 2001)

Dann schreib ich mich auch ma zu den Junganglern: Bin 15, komm vom Niederrhein, angel fast nur an unserem Vereinssee, und momentan nur auf Karpfen. 
Manchmal auch an ´nem Privatsee auf Hecht, ist eben nicht so aufwendig und macht auch Spaß. 
Ich würd ja auch gerne mal wieder eine Schleie fangen, aber der einzige See den ich hier kenne der gute Schleien hat wird vom so´nem Naturmenschen bewacht, der Enten, Seerosen, Bäume, Gräser, Sträucher und bestimmt sogar die Algen in dem See schützt.
Peinlicher Typ, aber was soll man machen...
(die drei sind also auch meine lieblingsfische, is ja dann klar)


----------



## Carpus (12. August 2001)

Hi,
Ich bin 15, komme aus nem Dorf in der Nähe von Halle (Saale) und gehe am liebsten mit der Winckelpikker auf grössere Rotaugen oder Brassen.
Ich bin aber auch oft mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch und mit ner Alroundrute auf Aal unterwegs.
Ich angle fast ausschliesslich an grösseren Baggerseen.Petri an alle, Carpus[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Carpus am 12-08-2001 um 17:09.]


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. August 2001)

Also ich geselle mich auch nochh!!! zu den Junganglern dazu. Bin stolze 18 und (fast) immer auf Carps unterwegs. Muß natürlich nicht immer Boilie sein... Meine liebsten Flossenträger sind Zander und Schleie.

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. August 2001)

ERstaunlich viele "Carpisten" unter den Junganglern. Sollten wir vielleicht mal überlegen son "JUGEND_FISH_IN" , wie unsere "Vorbilder"es machen zu veranstalten?????????

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (18. August 2001)

Hallo @all,wendet Euch doch mal an den Webmaster vom Anglerboard, vieleicht kann man ja mal so ein Fisch in veranstallten.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## steffen (20. August 2001)

Hi Jungs!!!Ich bin 16Jahre alt!
Ich stippe am liebsten. Gehe aber auch oft mit Carpcatcher2001 auf Karpfen angeln!!!
Hätte auch mal bock auf ein treffen unter Jugendlichen.Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hermine (16. September 2001)

Hallo
ich bin erst 8 jahre werde nächsten Monat 9
und gehe hier bei uns an der Nahe Angeln
sowie an alle Gewässer die von unserem Verein
Jugendgruppe beangelt werden.
Mein erster Fang war ein Karfen von 2,5Kg und 52cm länge hat nartürlich ganz schön gekänmpft bis er gelandet war.


------------------
***GRUSS ANN-KATHRIN***
| || | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | || |


----------



## Hummer (17. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Hermine,ich glaube, mit 8 Jahren als ersten Fisch einen Karpfen zu fangen, der über einen halben Meter lang ist, ist schon was besonderes!Herzlichen Grlückwunsch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein erster Fisch war ein Stichling gefolgt von einer fingerlangen Karausche.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Rotfeder (21. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,ich bin 13 Jahre alt und angle im Cloersee bei Neersen bzw. im De-Witt-See und in der Nette in Nettetal.Mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Brassen.Ich grüße alle Anglerboarder.


----------



## Hummer (22. Oktober 2001)

Herzlich Willkommen im Junganglerforum, Rotfeder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bist Du ein Stipper oder angelst Du auch mit Winklepicker usw. auf Deinen Lieblingsfisch?Petri!Hummer


----------



## Rotfeder (23. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Hummer!Am liebsten angle ich mit der Pickerrute bzw. mit der Schwingspitze. Ab und zu fische ich aber auch mit der Matchrute.
Wenn es zeitlich passt, komme ich mit meinem Vater zum Anglerboardtreffen im nächstem Jahr.Rotfeder


----------



## Peter88 (24. Oktober 2001)

Hi!
Ich bin Peter aus Schwerin und bin 13 Jahre alt. Ich angel gerne in der Ostsee. Aber in Norwegen habe ich meinen Lieblingsfisch gefangen. Die Makrele.


------------------
Petri Heil Peter!


----------



## Skunk2000 (30. Oktober 2001)

Hy,
ich bin Stefan, 14 Jahre alt und angle am liebsten in der Rems (Nebenfluss vom Neckar).
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart und meine Lieblingsfische sind Schleie, Forelle, Hecht und Barsch.
Aber am liebsten angle ich an der Ostsee auf Dorsch


----------



## Hummer (30. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Peter und Stefan,auch Euch ein herzliches Willkommen im Junganglerforum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obwohl Ihr ja ziemlich weit auseinander wohnt, habt Ihr ja das selbe Lieblingsgewässer!Petri!Hummer


----------



## scarred (16. September 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hallo ich heise kevin und bin 13 jahre alt angle am liebsten auf weißfische in der donau


----------



## Forellenudo (16. September 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*



> Allso ich bin 33 komme


 zählt das noch zu Junganglern? |supergri 

Gruß Udo #6


----------



## scarred (17. September 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> zählt das noch zu Junganglern? |supergri
> 
> Gruß Udo #6




abe echt hey

ist doch auch ein theard für anfänger|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sebastian (17. September 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

1) 15
2) auf meinem eigenen  naja is schönes wasser so 2m tief und 4ha groß und recht lang
3) HECHTHECHTHECHTHECHTHECHT


----------



## trond (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hei san,

ich bin 16 und angel oft unserem See. Der ist 1 mal 2 km gross und so um die 80m tief. Ich angel da am liebsten mit der Fliegenrute. Leider faengt man meistens nur Forellen hier.
Ich angel auch gern im Meer und in der Lundevatnet. Das ist ein Laksfluss.

Ich wohn in Suednorwegen


Trond Bjørnevåg

om jeg her også en løgnhals er?


----------



## janxgeist (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo Trond


			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Leider faengt man meistens nur Forellen hier.



Mei, du hast Probleme! 
da werd ich richtig neidisch!!!

viele Grüße


----------



## DerStipper (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich der Chrsitan bin 14:q und Angle nur an der Mosel naja abundzu mal wo anders aber meistens an der Mosel#6 mein Lieblings naja ich hab nicht einen ich hab sehr viele eigentlich alle die zu den Weisfischenzählen und noch ein paar anderewas mich ärgert sind immer die bescheurten Forellen an der Stippe dat sind keine Regenbogenforellen dsa wäre nich schlimm weil die ja keine fische jagen oder nur sehr selten ich fange fast immer an meiner Stippe ne Bachforelle naja nen 2Pfund schwerer Lachs war auch schon dabei:c durfte den aber nich behalten|uhoh: naja Rotaugen Brassen Barben Karpfen fange ich recht häufig und bin beim vereins angeln immer froh wenn ich welche fange aber die bescheurten Forellen sind immer nur bei mir:c


----------



## trond (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Einen 1kg Lachs mit einer Stippe? Bei uns war mal jemand zu besuch der hatte so eine Stippe. Schon wen eine von den Forellen dran war ist alles abgerissen. Aber ein Laks?


----------



## Hummer (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Kommt auf die Stippe an. Es gibt Leute, die fangen Karpfen damit.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## DerStipper (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

naja war meine zweit rute die Mosella Praxxis Tele 80 14er Hauptschnur 12er Vorfach 16er dickdrähtiger Haken waren eingetlich Barben und Karpfen achso hab auch schon nen 7kg Karpfen nach 35min drill gelandet#6 naja mein Kescher ist beim ersten Landeversuch einfach weggebrochen war nen billiger Kescher vom Lidl dann kam einer von den Erwachsenen mit nem lanen und gutem Kescher und dann haben wir den gelandet#6 :m das war nen Abenteuer aber sowas will ich nicht mehr!!!

ich fange dann lieber 20 oder 30 kleine Rotaugen hab da mehr spass dran und genau soviel gewicht


----------



## trond (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Und was machst du mit den vielen kleinen Fischen?

Ich fang lieber einen grossen Fisch. Mit der Fliegenrute ist das immer sehr spannend.

Sagt man hier immer mit welcher Rute man angelt? Dann muss ich nachsehen. Ich weiss nur dass die von Hardy ist.


----------



## DerStipper (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

sagt man normal nich hab ich aber weil nich jede Rute sonen Kampfstarkenfisch verkarftet und Mosella da ne super Rute gemacht hat. Naja aber nur als zweit Rute da die sonst zu kurz ist oder wenn die Fische nich weit draußen sind.
Die Fische geb ich meistens nem Kumpel als Köfis der geht fast jeden Abend auf Zander und Aal fängt aber nie welche dann war ich einmal mir und hab meine Feeder auf Zander gelegt und hab dann einen von 700gramm gefangen für mich ein Brocken der hat gemeint ich soll den wieder zurück setzten aber ich hab den behalten


----------



## trond (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich hab jetzt nachgesehen. Das ist eine Rute von Hardy. Die ist 4,27m lang. Es ist eine 2-handrute. Der Name ist Trout Salmon.
Damit hab ich vor 10 Tagen ein Laks mit 9kg gefangen. Ich weis aber nicht wie lange der Kampf gedauert hat. Es war schon eine ganze weile. Auf die Uhr hab ich nicht gesehen. Gehakt hab ich den so in 15m Entfernung. Der Laks hatte eine Trockenfliege genommen.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Naja mit 18 Jahren will ich mich mal noch ganz knapp zu den Jungangler zählen.
Ich komme aus Halle und mein Lieblingsgewässer ist die Saale. Mit dem Angeln habe ich vor rund 8 Jahren begonnen. Da ich nahezu täglich -und das im ganzen Jahr- angeln gehe, kann ich auch schon mit entsprechender Erfahrung aufwarten und durchaus mit den alten Hasen mithalten. Ich bin auf den Fang von Aalen und Karpfen spezialisiert. Karpfen bis 87 cm und Aale bis 89 cm (allein weit über 100 Stück dieses Jahr) sind schon auf mein Konto gegangen. Nachdem ich dieses Jahr auch einen Wels von 1,10 Meter fangen konnte, möchte ich diese Fischart im kommenden Jahr an meinem Hausgewässer dann auch gezielt befischen.


----------



## enschroi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

ich 16.
aus gerolstein(eifel)
gewässer maar oder stausee gerolstein
Fisch KARPFEN


----------



## alex4 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich bin 17 Jahre und fische mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg auf Karpfen! Mein Hausgewässer ist die Große Röder sowie ein Stausee! Wo ich herkomme, dass siehst du, wenn du jetzt etwas nach links guckst! *g*

gruß Alex


----------



## Zander13 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi,
so dann fange ich auch mal an...
Ich heise Nico komme aus Gründau-Lieblos das ist nähe Hanau.
Am liebsten Angle ich auf Carps aber mit der Fliegenrute gehe ich auch mal gerne ans wasser.  
Ich Angle seid ich 3 Jahre jung bin  |rolleyes
Mein Hausgewässer ist die Kinzig.
Ich wohne so ca. 100m von ihr weg.
Würde gerne öfters ans Wasser aber Alleine hat man eben nicht so die lust.
Vielleicht gibt es Jugentliche so in meinem Alter die in der Ümgebung wohnen die mit mir mal gerne ans Wasser gehen wollen.
MFG Nico


----------



## räuber123 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*



			
				TommyD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also ich bin 15 komme aus Heilbronn
> ich angle am liebsten in holland
> meine lieblingsfische sind hecht und zander


----------



## dacor (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mit 18 Jahren will ich mich mal noch ganz knapp zu den Jungangler zählen.



ich bin 21 und zaehle mich ganz klar zu den junganglern. ich wohne in tromsø (norwegen). bisher habe ich in den fjorden in der umgebung aus plattfisch, løhler und dorsch geangelt.
ich hoffe jedoch dass es bald, sowohl mit dem eisangeln auf saibling, meefoangeln und vor allem dem angeln auf grossdorsch etc losgeht.

urspruenglich komme ich aus gelting, suedlich von flensburg. hier habe ich in den letzten jahren fast ausschliesslich der meerforelle nachgestellt. vorher habe ich gerne in unseren vereinsgewaessern karpfen und hecht nachgestellt und bin viel brandungsangeln gewesen.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi,

        also, ich bin 12, wohne in erftstadt(in NRW ca90km von Düsseldorf)
        ich darf noch nich alleine angeln:c  (außer an Forellenseen) und wäre  
        froh,
        wenn mich einer vonden alten in den weiten des ABs einmal mit zum     
        angeln nehmen könnte. zielfisch is egal, ich angel auf alles was mir in die 
        finger -sorry, in den see, kommt. die im angelverein liblar wollen mich
        nich. keine ahnung warum, es gibt doch eine jugendgruppe#c .
        also, wenn mich einer von den alten hasen mitnehmen könnte
        wäre ich dankbar und würde mich freuen.


          mfG, 
                Donnerkrähe


----------



## Carp-jäger (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Sers,

Ich bin 10 jahre und komme aus mainz und werde im juni 11 und angele am liebsten auf carps an einem vereinsgewässer mein erster war ein carp mit 14pf und genau 1meter war ein graskarpfen und habe ihn auf maden und ein 16er haken gefangen hatte das vorfach geandert.

Gruß Alex

#: |splat2: |jump:


----------



## Makreli (4. März 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo
Ich bin 15Jahre alst komme aus Hensted-Ulzburg angle gerne im Badesee im Rückhalte becken des Badesees und in der Ostsee un im Forrellensee.Meine Lieblingsfische sind Dorsch,Zander,Hecht,Forelle,Schollen,Aal und Plötze


----------



## Dr.Dre (9. März 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,
Ich bin 13 komme aus Bad Salzuflen (nähe Bielefeld) und angle meistens auf Karpfen, Aal oder Brassen. Ich angel meistens an der Weser und an einem See der nahe an der Weser liegt. Letze Saison lief bei uns aber nich so gut...

Kevin


----------



## Muap (29. April 2006)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

MOIN!
Ich bin 14 und angel überall in der Umgebung von Lübeck (Ostsee, Trave, Vereinsgewässer des ASV Bad Schwartau...)
Meine Lieblingsfische sind der Esox, der Zander und die Forelle!!!!

Gruß Muap

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA OSTSEEEEEEEEE ANGELN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manni@rotauge (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hi !!!

Ich bin 14 jahre und komme aus bocholt .
Liebingsfisch  rotauge/Brasse.
Grüße Angler


----------



## Justhon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Moin zusammen, schöner Thread find ich
Ich bin 13, und komme aus Lindlar (NRW). 
Gehe oft an die Agger, fahre manchmal an die Lahn und angele gerne in Dänemark!
Werde dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein machen, und eigentlich habe ich keinen speziellen Lieblingsfisch.
Barschangeln find ich super, aber auch Forellen in Naturbächen!
Mit Hechten will ich dieses Jahr anfangen!

MfG Justus


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hallo!!!

bin 17 komme aus solingen (NRW)
mein lieblingsfisch : KARPFEN

wie mein nickname schon sagt bin ich karpfenangler...hier in deutschland wahr ich noch so oft auf Karpfen aber nächste Session geht es richtig los  .Habe Verwante in polen,und daher oft in POLEN Angeln.
mein lieblingsgewässer ist Turawa und Poliwoda!

Währe Nett wenn ihr mir ein par Gewässer nennt wo man gut auf karpfen gehen kann in der nähe von Köln!


----------



## marv1n111 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,
ich bin 14 Jahre alt und angle am liebsten an der Molzmühle in Wegberg.Mein Lieblingsfisch ist die Forelle.
Gruß Marvin


----------



## fishing_man (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Moin 
Ich bin Philipp und 14 jahre alt.Mein Lieblingsfisch ist die Forelle.Ich Angle in den Vereinsteichen meines Vereins und in der Elbe in Geesthacht.Fang dort auch ganz gut. Gestern und Vorgestern hab ich 2
60cm Zander 6 Barsche 20cm+ und einen 50cm Aal gefangen.
Wie angelt ihr denn auf Barsch? Ich fange die meisten Barsche auf Wurm .
Gruß und viel Petri Heil!
Philipp
​


----------



## Allroundtalent (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hoi, ich bin Viktor und komme aus der region hannover, bin 16 jahre alt, angele am liebsten auf aal und hecht bzw. zander und barsch. ich angele meistens in einen von unseren vereinsgewässern vom FVH...joa sollte reichen <(^^,)>


MfG​


----------



## Makreli (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Jo also ich bin Tobias und 12 Jahre alt und komme aus Henstedt-Ulzburg in der nähe von Hamurg mein lieblinggewässer is die elbe und die Ostsee mein lieblingsfisch is der Stachelritter denn ich leider noch nie überlisten konnte bin einfach glaube ich zu dumm


----------



## Gök (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

HI ich bin Gök  bin 14 jahre alt meine Lieblingsfische sind: Forellen,Huchen,Barsch
Barsche Angele ich entweder mit Wurm oder mit einem Wobbler:
ICh angele meistens am römersee (Jaunstetter verrein)

Gruß alle Jungangler


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

joa also ich wohne in der eifel,bin (noch)15 angel am liebsten entweder an großen *Naturseen* oder am kleinen *Mittelgebirgsbach* in der forellenregion
am liebsten stelle ich 1. *Meister Esox*
                             2. *Brassen*
                             3. *Döbel*
                             4. *Nase*
                             5. *Bachforelle* nach!


----------



## Steinadler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

tach,
ich wohn in der eifel bin 15 angel am liebsten an bächen und flüssen sowie grooooßen seen wobei 2tes hier eher selten zu treffen ist meine lieblingsfische :
1 alle salmonieden (außer überzüchteten refos) 
2 hecht 
3 barsch 
4 zander
5 alles andere


----------



## Kampffisch (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo ich bin 12 Jahre alt und komme aus Duisburg. Mein Heimatgewässer ist der Rhein.
Ich feedere gerne auf Brassen und Karpfen...
Barsche mit Zockern zu ärgern ist auch nichtmal so schlecht...
Aber Hechte zu drillen macht mir am meisten Spass.


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Morje...
Ich bin 15 komm aus nähe Aachen und angele im Lucherberger See, in der Rur und in diversen Teichen..

Mein Absoluter Lieblingsfisch ist der Karpfen (Feeder)
dann folgt die Forelle und alles was ma so fangen kann...


----------



## Anglerfreak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Moin,
Ich bin 14, komme aus heide und angel am liebsten auf Karpfen in unseren vereinsgewässern. am liebsten angel ich an ehr schwer zubeangelnen teichen ,die zB. voller seerosen oder Büschen sind.


----------



## Martenspiering (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hi
bin 14 Jahre und angel in der Schwartau (Vereinsgewässer des ASV Bad Schwartau) auf Raubfisch


----------



## allrounder13 (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi
ich bin 13 und komme aus Köln.ich habe eigentlich noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung,möchte aber Schleien,Barsche,Rotaugen,Waller und Karpfen fangen.

Petri Heil,allrounder 13


----------



## mais001 (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hi ich bin 13 und angel an der Elbe


----------



## mais001 (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

meistens auf BRasse


----------



## fishcatcher99 (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi
My name is Digger (Spitzname)
komme aus Plettenberg/Sauerland/NRW
Fische an der oestertalsperre
bin 13
Mein lieblingsfisch ist der Zander
mfg fishcatcher99:m


----------



## dodo12 (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hey ho!
Ich heiße Dominik Keller, komme aus Münster (NRW). Angel seit 3 Jahren und habe dieses Jahr meinen Schein gemacht. Meine Gewässer sind Werse, Aasee, DEK, Ems und private Teiche. (Alle im Münsterland). Meine Lieblingsfische sind:
1.Barsch
2.Zander
3.Hecht

Schöne Grüße aus dem Münsterland. 
Dominik =)


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo, ich bin 14 Jahre alt und werde in der Tauber Angeln. Mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Zander!!!
Gruß an alle!


----------



## Wetzo (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hallo!
bin 16 komme aus Mindelheim ind Bayern!
Fische am liebsten in der Wertach und an etlichen privatweihern von bekannten!
Meine lieblings Angelart ist das spinnfischen.
Ich fische schon seit etwa 5 Jahren!


----------



## mindbreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,

heißt Jungangler jetzt "junge Angler"? Oder auch Leute, die erst mit dem Angeln angefangen haben?

Ich bin nämlich schon 39, komme ursprünglich aus Hamburg, lebe aber schon seit einigen Jahren in Mittelfranken/Bayern. Dort beangel ich teile der Pegnitz und einige Weiher der Gegend. Dabei keine speziellen Fische (Wunsch wären Forellen )...bin noch in der Ausprobierphase.

Habe meinen Schein / meine Prüfung erst in diesem Jahr gemacht.

Grüße

M.


----------



## angelpfeife (3. September 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi,
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, komme aus Pforzheim und angle am Karlsruher Rhein+Hafen+umliegende Seen. Meine lieblingsangelart ist Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander, wobei letzteres nicht so klappt wie ichs mir vorstell:q


----------



## thomas (19. September 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Moinsen
Ich bin 14, komme aus Hannover und Angele am Liebsten in den Vereimsteichen, am meisten mag ich Weißfische


----------



## danny.circle (29. September 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

bin 12,angel am liebsten im lac de st. cassian (frankreich) und mein lieblingsfisch is der zander


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. September 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Moin,
ich bin Jochen, 14 Jahre al und wohne auf der Ostseeinsel Fehmarn.

Auch wenn ich auf sogut wie alles Angel, bin ich begeisterter Meerforellen- und Hornhechtangler, Dorschangler und Karpfenangler. Als einen "absoluten" Lieblingsfisch habe ich nicht, denn irgendwie freue ich mich über jeden Fisch, auch wenns nicht der Zielfisch war. #6

Als meine Lieblingsgewässer gelten die Torfkuhle (Vereinsgewässer), und die Ostsee, sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Kleinboot, bzw. Kutter.  


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

huhu...
bin der jpnas, 13 jahre alt, aus aachen, und mache grad meinen schein...
geh in meinem vereinsweiher auf alle weißfische, und aale und so... forellen sind auch ganz lustig, aber an so zuchtseen macht es nicht so viel spaß, wie an nem fluss...

petri heil

jogibaer


----------



## Karpfen7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

ich bin 12 und angel schon 3 jahre mein lieblings gewässer ist der löschteich in metelen wo viele karpfen sind die ich irgendwie nicht rausbekomme wer mir helfen kann bitte melden


----------



## Karpfen7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

bin 12 und angel auf karpfen und wollte wissen was das beste karpfen futter für karpfen ist


----------



## Wolfsburger (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich heiß Yannick
wo ich herkomme sag ich nich^^ *hustanzeigename*
Angle an unseren Vereinsteichen und am Mittellandkanal.
Gehe eig. zu 90% immer auf das was Jagd:k


----------



## Fischer Andy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hi
bin 14 heiße andreas besser andy!
ja fische eig. auf so ziehmlich alles was schwimmert...
am liebsten auf hechz und barsch aber meine gewässer sind nicht so toll dafür geeignet! hauptsächlich karpfen und schleie drin...
ja komme aus thüringen nähe göttingen wers genau wissen will heilbad heiligenstadt 
wenn wer auser umgebung da is kann mich gerne anschreiben dann kömmer mal zusammen los gehen..
lg und petri


----------



## Shimano Angler (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,
ich bin 12 jahre alt und wohne in Wiehl.
mein Lieblingsgewässer ist die Agger, weil ich dort im verein bin. Mein lieblingsfisch ist die Forelle.


----------



## BALENO@SW (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

So dan melde ich mich auch mal..


Bin der Nicolas, bin 16 jahre alt und fische na mehreren gewässern.


Mein zielfisch ist eig der karpfen, den ich jetzt schon sehr erfolgreich mit verschiedensten montagen fangen konnte.


Ansonsnten fische ich noch gerne am Main auf waller.... der liefert eigentlich den geilsten drill von allen fischen, und er ist imemr so glitschig, das er beim Fotoshooting wieder ins wasser flutscht Oo

Aber auch andere fischarten wie forellen ( wenn siebesetzt worden sind, damit meine eltern leise sind) befische ich ca 2-3mal im jahr.


An so nem Jugend Fishing event würd ich auch mit machen, hal solanbge ich nicht 200km + zu fahren habe..



C&R
Cheersn Oi
´nic


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

@ chris bist du 13 oder 21?
opfer


----------



## Matt Hayes (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Chris hat den Beitrag vor immerhin 9 Jahren geschrieben, seit dem ist er schon etwas gealtert


----------



## atja93 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi bin der walter bin 16, komme aus coburg (bayern) angel an unseren vereinsgewässern, und im main, aber auch am meer oder wo es mich gerade sonst hin verschlägt , angel seit ca 8jahren schon, seit 2 jahren gezielt auf karpfen, wels und zander,


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

HALLO bin robin komme aus aalen/baden württemberg und bin 13 und angel in fichtenau/dinkelsbühl mein verein ist der agv-fichtenau, und mein lieblingsfisch ist der graskarpfen obwohl ich noch keinen gefangen habe.Sonst angle ich auf das übliche Hecht,Zander,Karpfen.Wels. LG;ROBIN


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Wieso willst du das eigentlich wissen???


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hey 
Bin 15 und bin eig son Alrounder seit längerer zeit interesire ich mich sehr stark für den Karpfen inwestire da auch ne menge geld hinein ich hätte auch mal richtig bock mit nen paar karp-freaks hir zu ner mehrtägigen gemeinsamen tur zu nem karpfen see zu fahren  |rolleyes

tight lines christopher


----------



## angelverrückter96 (9. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

ich bin der Manuel komme aus Metzingen (nähe Reutlingen) und bin 13 Jahre alt. Eigentlich bin ich Allrounder aber momentan spezealisiere ich mich auf Freidfisch.


----------



## bild (9. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi bin Niklas aus Ennepetal liegt in der nähe von Hagen. Ich bin 14 Jahre alt. Mein Verein sind die Königsangler e.V.. Ich Jerke für mein leben gerne daher ist der Hecht auch mein lieblings Fisch.
Das Vereinsgewässer ist die Heilenbecker Talsperre. 



( Könnte man im Kreis Nrw mal ein Jungboardi treffen veranstalten?)

Grüße alle anderen Jungangler!

Niki


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

son jugendfische fänd ich auch ma ganz witzig am betsen so in 2 gruppen einmal karpfen odda friedfisch und einmal raubfisch #6

LG


----------



## bild (10. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Neee nur  Raubfisch =P  
Fängt man am schnellten was und es ist mehr Action.


Nur wo macht man so etwas?

An der Ruhr am Rhein ? 

MfG


Niki


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (12. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

an der ruhr ist es lustig

ne die ruhr ist bei mir sehr flach ich würde da nur auf forellen angeln 
wenn dann im rhein da ist dsa fischvorkommen größer


----------



## bild (12. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Lass mal ein Thema dazu starten ok?


----------



## MrSmyle (14. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich bin 14, komme aus St.Valentin (in der nähe von Linz).
Mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Huchen. Hab aber erst drei gefangen ( aus versehen) lol 
_________________
Mfg MrSmyle


----------



## Detonare (14. März 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hallo bin 26 komme aus lengede,angel am liebsten an unseren vereinsgewässern auf karpfen,aal und zander.sehr gerne bin ich auch mit der spinnrute unterwegs.bin seit knapp einem jahr im verein und hab die prüfung grad hinter mir^^


----------



## Der Profi95 (26. August 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hi!

ixh bin 15 Jahre alt, habe früher immer am lucherberger see geangelt doch dort gibt es keine gastkarten mehr...

Zurzeit angel ich an vielen seen un forellenparks in der Umgebung!

habe dort schon große forellen, Welse un Störe überlisten können!

meine lieblingsfische sind Hecht,Zander,Karpfen,Forelle und die Schleie:vik:

Gruß Der Profi95#6


----------



## eric_d. (28. August 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

moinsn,
ich bin 15 jahre alt mein liebling und auch Hausgewässer ist der Sandforther See in Halle (Westf.)

Meine Lieblingsfische sind Forelle, Barsch und Zander.

Die Prüfung habe ich mit 13 abgelegt und bin direkt danach in ein Verein gegangen.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. August 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Also bin 13 fische in allen gewässern in der Nähe meine Lieblingsfische sind Karpfen und welse mein größter Karpfen hatte 40,5 Pfund und mein größter Wels war 1,45m lang .


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (29. August 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo leute  bin 15 jahre alt, wohne in bremen  angle an einem kleinem vereinssee der nicht sehr groß ist. Mein lieblings fisch ist der karpfen  habe zwar noch nicht so viel erfahrung aber angel auch mal gerne auf hecht und brasse b.z.w. weisfische


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo Ich bin 15 und Angle meistens hier am Gewässer,
Meistens gehe ich auf Raubfisch aber auch auf Weißfische 
Lieblingsfisch(e) : Hecht,Barsch,Zander


----------



## KArpfen97 (18. September 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo ich bin 12 angel immer mal wieder hier und da meine lieblingsfische sind karpfen,hecht und weißfische


----------



## alex g (26. September 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo , ich bin 12 und angle momentan in Kitzingen am Main . Mein Zielfisch ist Karpfen , und Weissfisch

mfg Alex


----------



## Phenom96 (26. September 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

hey ich bin 14 angle meist an der aue in edewecht und an dieversen vereinsteichen. meine zielfische sind weißfische insbesondere große brassen und aale.


----------



## Barschangler34 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

ich bin fast 14 ich angle in forellenseen(noch kein angelschein)
und mein lieblingsfisch ist daHER DIE FORELLE


----------



## Chrizz97 (23. November 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,
Ich heiße christoph bin 13 und bin neu im Angelboard und habe vor 2 Tagen meinen Angelschein gemacht.

Ich habe einmal eine Frage,stimmt es das es besser ist eine geflochtene Angelschnur fürs Zanderangeln zu nehemen


----------



## barschkönig (23. November 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hall ich bin Toni, bin 16 jahre alt und mein Hausgewässer ist die Talsperre Spremberg.

Meine Lieblingsfische sind: Karpfen, Hechte, Zander, Welse und Meerforellen/Lachse.


----------



## chubby01 (23. November 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo ich bin 14 jahre alt, und mein lieblingsfisch is der barsch.
ich angel gerne an der kutte und der werra bei bad salzungen


----------



## strawinski (24. November 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

ich komme aus berlin und angle alles was im wasser schwimmt, außer U-Boote


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo , ich heiße Johannes bin 13 Jahre alt und mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Karpfen , wenn ich denn mal welche fangen würde


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Also ich komme aus weiz in österreich und bin 14 jahre alt meine Lieblingsfisch ist eindeutig der Karpfen:l und manchsmal der Wels meine Lieblingsgewässer sind die schallerteiche und die Winzendorferteiche .
konnte schon ein paar schöne fänge machen 
Schöne grüße aus Österreich :vik:


----------



## raini08 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

AHOI an alle,ich heiße Rainer meine Freunde nennen mich raini ich bin 53 jahre alt,und der TOTALE NEUEINSTEIGER.
angle alles was so schwimmt aal,karpfen,hecht,zander,meine
lieblingsgewässer sind alle FLÜßE und SEEN in und um brandenburg(elster,elbe,oder,neiße,spree,havel,spreewald, im urlaub sehr gern in norddeutschland.Von ems bis oder.
bis bald raini#h


----------



## cedde (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Hallo,ich bin Cedric(cede) 13Jahre alt und befische hauptsächlich den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal,selten Privatteiche&MLK. Fische hauptsächlich mit Bolo und Feederrute auf Friedfische,aber auch öfter auf Karpfen,Barsch und andere Raubfische.


----------



## AlexZander01 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: An alle Jungangler*

Ich heiße Alexander
Bin 15 und neu hier
Ich Angle am liebsten im sommer auf aal.ich liebe es schön im sonnenuntergang zu sitzen ind meiner pose zuzusehen^^
Karpfen ist auch nicht schlecht.obwohl ich ers einen 8 pfünder gefangen habe(auf wurm versteht sich^^)aber das sit für einen 5m breiten nordostfriesischen kanal schon ziehmlich groß finde ich^^


----------

